# Pygmy Python



## Zinarm (May 10, 2006)

Hi Guys 
Still looking for any info on who might be selling or breeding pygmy pythons


----------



## SLACkra (May 10, 2006)

by pygmy python do you mean: childrens pythons, stimpsons pythons, macs or anthill pythons?

andrew


----------



## Rennie (May 10, 2006)

He probably means anthill python, the others aren't very hard to find. There are only a few anthills around in captivity.


----------



## Rennie (May 10, 2006)

I just checked the returns list, there are only 3 in NSW, I don't think many people would sell them at all, and if they do they would cost a bit.


----------



## waruikazi (May 10, 2006)

Apparently they are the hardest snake to keep as a hatchy just because they are so small. I know a bloke who had some for a while and they are literally like worms a few inches long and only feed on this weird eel in the first few months of life.


----------



## SLACkra (May 10, 2006)

wasn't there some american bloke that had a couple hatchies, supposably he was feeding them pinky mice heads :O

andrew


----------



## TrueBlue (May 10, 2006)

You can feed them on pinky drum sticks as well.


----------



## NoOne (May 10, 2006)

They are bred pretty regularly over seas and as trueblue said i think most start them feeding on pinkie mice legs.


----------



## Zinarm (May 11, 2006)

*Pygmy Pythons*

Thanks for replying guys the pygmy pythons are Antaresia perthensis. Can any of you help me out with a contact so i find out how much they are and what the wait time is to get them. Thanks for all the tips on feeding them but thats no good to me if i cant get any  . Any help would be most apreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Basssman (May 11, 2006)

i have a few friends up here in Qld who keep them and should breed them this season as the have a few mature adults between them now. they are stunning little snakes

cheers Sam


----------



## neysie (May 11, 2006)

Hey byup. I would be interested in finding out how much they are going to sell them for and if they have a waiting list, etc.


----------



## KathandStu (May 11, 2006)

Anyone got a photo of one? I'd love to see both a hatchie & an adult one. I thought CHildrenis were small but these little fellas sound positivly tiny!

Kath


----------



## Snow1369 (May 11, 2006)

in the guide to australian reptiles it says there fully grown length is 61 cm..so they sound tiny!


----------



## waruikazi (May 12, 2006)

They don't look much different to the other childreni species, a little more speckly that the others. A tiny little bit like a granite morph.


----------



## westaussie (May 12, 2006)

I see these quite a lot, as they are fairly common in some places.
Here is a pic of an adult, should give you an Idea of the size.


----------



## Snow1369 (May 12, 2006)

That is tiny thats like the size of my hatchie!


----------



## cris (May 12, 2006)

From R Shine's book they r 17 cm as hatchies, that is one small snake.

Just wondering y these guys arnt allowed to be collected in WA? 

r they really so threatened that taking a limited number could effect their population?


----------



## hugsta (May 12, 2006)

Cost wise you are generally looking at $1000ea and that's if you can find them. You usually need to know someone who has them as the breeders usually already have people wanting them. 

It will be interesting to see this years returns as you will find there will be quite a few more owners out there.


----------

